# Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think?



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)




----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (vwsteve)*

That bug is bad news!
BigElliot's and Dimka.m's cars should be in this thread, but I don't have the photos handy.


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (simple)*

It's half the bug it used to be... I hope everyone was arite there
btw here's my car


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (vwsteve)*









OMFG





















If somebody sat in there, they'd still be there! No way inhell that they could be cut out of the wreck!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (vwsteve)*

There's no way the front passengers can survive in that old Bug.


----------



## daredvl2b (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (vwsteve)*

That is so freaky to look at! I have an old VW too. Maybe I should get rid of it now...How fast were they going in that bug?!


----------



## Elliot (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (simple)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That bug is bad news!
BigElliot's and Dimka.m's cars should be in this thread, but I don't have the photos handy.[HR][/HR]​I can't post mine (geocities), but if anybody else wants to see it or host it, the page is here: http://www.geocities.com/bigelliot/carwreck.htm


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (bigelliot)*


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (vwsteve)*


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (16v)*


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (jerk)*

Does anyone have the stories that go along with the pics?


----------



## deadjetta (Nov 4, 2001)

*I also am bored @ work, so i will share my accident pics*

well i was clipping along on I-4 a pretty Major Highway in Florida and there was a pretty big bend and i thought humm maybe i should slow down, i tapped the brakes, and well this is was the result. i did find humor in the fact that i killed the sign that told me the lane i was in ended...ha i showed that sign when the lane ends, oh and i killed the tree that stopped me, or it looked like it was in pretty bad shape last time i passed it, eh at any rate heres the pics


----------



## lotus7 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (vwsteve)*

I'm sorry you are bored, but your posting is inappropiate if you notice what the subject of the two "thank you all" posts are.


----------



## illusion a2 jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (lotus7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm sorry you are bored, but your posting is inappropiate if you notice what the subject of the two "thank you all" posts are.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (lotus7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm sorry you are bored, but your posting is inappropiate if you notice what the subject of the two "thank you all" posts are.[HR][/HR]​It's not inappropriate at all. Those posts have nothing to do with accidents, so there is no need to get all touchy about this. I think it is very appropriate for us to discuss accidents here on vortex. Prevention is the best kind of accident avoidance, so by posting your stories hopefully everyone else will listin and not make same mistakes. Just lighten up, it's tragic when someone dies in a car accident, but you have to move on. By the same token, are we not supposed to talk about airplanes or buildnings, after Sept. 11th.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (GermaniuM)*

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rob Vila (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (lotus7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm sorry you are bored, but your posting is inappropiate if you notice what the subject of the two "thank you all" posts are.[HR][/HR]​Maybe you should actually read before you start getting on other peoples case.


----------



## lotus7 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (8vGTI)*

Read what?


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (lotus7)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Read what?[HR][/HR]​the thank you posts. The guys father clearly states he did NOT die in a car accident!!!!


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Compilation of VW accident pics....very bored at work....you think? (cornchip)*

what kind of grill used to be on that mk2?


----------

